# тусклый звук голосов



## ivanovitch (13 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте. Купил бу итальянский баян. 4-голосный с ломанной декой. Ну фагот вроде ровно звучит, а вот кларнет некоторые голоса ярче, некоторые тускло совсем звучат. Да и ответ оставляет желать лучшего. Вопрос: в чем может быть причина тусклого (как бы задавленного) звучания отдельных голосов. Залоги вроде поменяны.


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2018)

ivanovitch/ писал:


> Здравствуйте. Купил бу итальянский баян. 4-голосный с ломанной декой. Ну фагот вроде ровно звучит, а вот кларнет некоторые голоса ярче, некоторые тускло совсем звучат. Да и ответ оставляет желать лучшего. Вопрос: в чем может быть причина тусклого (как бы задавленного) звучания отдельных голосов. Залоги вроде поменяны.


А можно потрошка посмотреть? Установку язычков, залоги, подъем клапанов, шторки регистров и машинку? Голоса то изначально одинаковые или из разных наборов?


----------



## Slawa (13 Окт 2018)

В любом случае, если есть проблемы, надо к хорошему мастеру - ремонтнику. Если сами не понимаете. А когда покупали, не проверяли? Или не заметили таких дефектов? Одна из причин может быть просто даже грязь набившаяся в голоса. Мастера чистят, что-то подклеивают, прикручивают иногда дополнительными шурупчиками, если болтается крепление. Есть много разной работы по ремонту


----------



## ivanovitch (14 Окт 2018)

vev писал:


> ivanovitch/ писал:Здравствуйте. Купил бу итальянский баян. 4-голосный с ломанной декой. Ну фагот вроде ровно звучит, а вот кларнет некоторые голоса ярче, некоторые тускло совсем звучат. Да и ответ оставляет желать лучшего. Вопрос: в чем может быть причина тусклого (как бы задавленного) звучания отдельных голосов. Залоги вроде поменяны.
> А можно потрошка посмотреть? Установку язычков, залоги, подъем клапанов, шторки регистров и машинку? Голоса то изначально одинаковые или из разных наборов?


----------



## ivanovitch (14 Окт 2018)

голоса внешне одинаковые, заклепки одной формы (сверху пирамидка-многогранник). залоги ровные, прилегают хорошо (наверное были поменяны). шторки регистров открыты полностью (и закрыты так же). Эксперементировал с подъёмом язычка над планкой - особо эффекта нет. Похоже, что была ржавчина, но тщательно очищено всё и голоса перезалиты. Вот посмотрю по Вашему совету еще подъём клапанов.


----------



## ivanovitch (14 Окт 2018)

Slawa писал:


----------



## ivanovitch (14 Окт 2018)

Где же его найти то, такого уровня мастера.  Может здесь в Киеве и есть, но как узнать? У некоторых коллег поспрашивал - тишина.


----------



## nidogopp43 (14 Окт 2018)

ivanovitch писал:


> Где же его найти то, такого уровня мастера.  Может здесь в Киеве и есть, но как узнать? У некоторых коллег поспрашивал - тишина.


Как раз в Киеве нет проблем с мастером. Евгений Новиков (Zenano) найдете его на сайте "Мир баяна" Или вконтакте    https://vk.com/id19176716


----------



## vev (14 Окт 2018)

*ivanovitch*,

А Евгений Новиков чем не устраивает? Уж лучше даже представить трудно


----------



## nidogopp43 (14 Окт 2018)

VEV! На секунду опоздал))


----------



## vev (14 Окт 2018)

*nidogopp43*,

за тобой хрен угонишься... Шустрый очень


----------



## nidogopp43 (14 Окт 2018)

____


----------



## ze_go (14 Окт 2018)

ТС написал в личку. Проверьте.


----------



## ivanovitch (15 Окт 2018)

Спасибо всем за контакты мастеров, походу понадобятся. Я кажется разобрался, в чем дело. По конструкции в этом инструменте голосовые планки одного и того же регистра располагаются на разных резонаторах (до, до#, ре - на одном, а ре#, ми, фа - на другом, следующие три опять на первом и т.д.). И в ломанной деке на том резонаторе, который ближе наружу, звучание ярче, чем на том, который глубже (особенно кларнет, планки которого на другой стороне резонатора). В итоге в хроматической гамме получается три звука громче, следующие три - тише, и далее по три поочерёдно )). Это во-первых. А ещё по видимому перед продажей непрофессионально регулировали правую клавиатуру и сделали слишком уж малый ход клавиш, и соответственно малый подъём клапанов, что усугубило динамические перепады. Так что без профессионального мастера по регулировке механики не обойтись. А заодно и клапана переклеить. И подстроить тоже надо, похоже что немного переусердствовали с разливом да и чистые сочетания регистров в некоторых случаях тоже оставляют желать лучшего. Так что целый букет.


----------

